# Let's discuss KATA Unsu!



## wadokai_indonesia (Oct 5, 2008)

Dear friends,

Here are several varations of the Kata UNSU, the favorite tournament Kata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi8rHWmzZ9c

Shotokan version of Unsu by Kanazawa shihan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLrqgGPKelA

Wado version of Unsu by Ajari sensei

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDtCZQN60Xc

Shito-ryu version by Rose sensei

Just like Sochin, legends has it that this Kata was created by Aragaki sensei of Okinawa. And now we have three versions of it, three versions which are clearly connected to each others (unlike the versions of Sochin which does not resembles each others at all).

Each versions has their own beauty and strength, I admire them all.

What are your thoughts, friends? Don't you think it will be interesting to see which version are oldest/newest, why the founder of each style adjust the Kata to their ideas, what changes has been made, what improvements has been adapted, etc?

Thank you for your kind attention.


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 6, 2008)

I recently just relearned unsu(shotokan version), the kata is great, but it gives me fits. After seeing the shito ryu version, I would prefer that version. I believe that the unsu that is taught in Shotokan was adopted from Shito ryu, I do not think that Funakoshi brought this kata with him from Okinawa. Nor, do I believe that Funakoshi ever practiced unsu, more than likely Nakayama added it to the Shotokan/JKA curriculum.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 6, 2008)

Never seen a wado version of this kata before. Is it widely practiced or just a tournament thing? I train taditionally and don`t compete so that might be why i havent seen it around.


----------



## newy085 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an amazing kata. From my understanding the origins of this kata predate styles, and was original based on the White Crane system. I think that when it hit Okinawa the three provinces all interpreted the kata slightly differently, resulting in the subtle differences we see now.

I agree with twendkata that it does look more suited to Shito Ryu. The use of the nekoashi dachi. I think the Shito Ryu version is also called Unshu.

I have not done much research on this, this is just from what has been circulated around my dojo, so just take it as another perspective.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 6, 2008)

I do the Shotokan version of this kata, so naturally, it's my favorite.   

I have never seen the Wado version, in any of the Wado Ryu schools that came under Ohtsuka and co. (Ohtsuka Jr., Suzuki, Eriguchi).  This version, though, seems to fit the Wado Ryu philosophy quite well.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 6, 2008)

On another note, while the 540 degree jump + spin + double kick may be difficult to execute, I find that it's NOT the most difficult part of the kata (Shotokan version).  

The hardest part?  The first three steps forward, where you're advancing in neko-ashi dachi.  Doing this with no wobbling in the legs, no loss of balance, while keeping the head, shoulder, and hips straight and the same height, gave me more fits than being able to do the big jump.  

I already knew Kusanku Sho, so tacking on another 180 degrees to the jump wasn't too bad.


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Oct 6, 2008)

Cirdan said:


> Never seen a wado version of this kata before. Is it widely practiced or just a tournament thing? I train taditionally and don`t compete so that might be why i havent seen it around.


 
from what I heard, and this is a rumor (don't trust too much)

In the late 90s-early 2000s there was a movement to research older Kata's that Otsuka sensei had demonstrated, but never taught openly, to his students. Several Katas were researched by the JKF-Wadokai, including Gojushiho, Matsumura Rohai, Unsu and Suparimpei. Prominent amongst the proponents of these Katas were Mr. Hakoishi Katsumi and Mr. Ajari Yoshiaki.

However, in the mid 2000s the movement died off without any conclusive decision regarding the status of the "lost" Wado Katas. We are left with several versions (call it "revisions" if you will) of Wado Katas which has not been standarized.


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Oct 6, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> On another note, while the 540 degree jump + spin + double kick may be difficult to execute, I find that it's NOT the most difficult part of the kata (Shotokan version).
> 
> The hardest part? The first three steps forward, where you're advancing in neko-ashi dachi. Doing this with no wobbling in the legs, no loss of balance, while keeping the head, shoulder, and hips straight and the same height, gave me more fits than being able to do the big jump.
> 
> I already knew Kusanku Sho, so tacking on another 180 degrees to the jump wasn't too bad.


 
I didn't know where Shotokan's Unsu opening came from. It certainly looks very White Crane Kungfu-ish (and I did learn a form of White Crane K.F).

As for the 360 degree spin, in the Wado version of Unsu that I know of, it wasn't really a 360 degree spinning jump. It is actually composed of three steps, the first step is doing very high mikazuki geri to the left palm, the second step is to turn 360 degree very quickly (doesn't have to jump at this stage) and then drop into the Kusanku/Kusanku Sho "tiger crouching" stance (some people, myself included, jump before the drop).


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Oct 6, 2008)

newy085 said:


> This is an amazing kata. From my understanding the origins of this kata predate styles, and was original based on the White Crane system.


 




 
This is an Okinawan White Crane Kata which has some resemblance to Unsu, especially the "crane walking" sequence on the beginning. Performed by a Japanese master named Kusano.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 6, 2008)

The kata may be the favorite form in the tournament you go to but I have seen many kata preformed at the tournaments I go to. Each school and organization seem to have their own favorite depending on the rank of the instructor and the ability of the practictioner


BTW:  that was a beautifly done form in the first link you gave


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would imagine if Ohtsuka O'sensei had learned these kata it would have been from Konishi or Mabuni being around. They were a pretty tight group for a while, being the first karate practitioners in Japan in the early 20's.
Konishi's style Shindo Jinen ryu(Ryobukai) is a combination of the Shotokan and Shito ryu schools. Both of which came from in part from Itosu type karate, (being that Mabuni and Funakoshi trained with Itsosu Anko). Its sad that commericalism has brought karate from an open exchange of knowledge between styles to the one style doctrine of the JKA,and other organizations in Japan.






wadokai_indonesia said:


> from what I heard, and this is a rumor (don't trust too much)
> 
> In the late 90s-early 2000s there was a movement to research older Kata's that Otsuka sensei had demonstrated, but never taught openly, to his students. Several Katas were researched by the JKF-Wadokai, including Gojushiho, Matsumura Rohai, Unsu and Suparimpei. Prominent amongst the proponents of these Katas were Mr. Hakoishi Katsumi and Mr. Ajari Yoshiaki.
> 
> However, in the mid 2000s the movement died off without any conclusive decision regarding the status of the "lost" Wado Katas. We are left with several versions (call it "revisions" if you will) of Wado Katas which has not been standarized.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 6, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> BTW:  that was a beautifly done form in the first link you gave



Kanazawa Shihan's performance is always a reminder, that it's the fundamental techniques that make the difference.  

I think he was in his 40's when he made that video.


----------



## newy085 (Oct 6, 2008)

I learnt the kata under Junior Lefevre, it was an amazing weekend seminar, and to see him perform it in person is something else. Here is a link to his site of him performing the kata.

http://www.jutsko.com/eng/Windowsmedia.asp?idVideo=471&idSubCat=102&idCat=17 

This is definately one of the strongest performances of the kata I have seen.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is a video that I found on youtube the other day.  I was little surprised to find this but it adds a twist to this conversation.  Here is the version of Unsu taught in Okinawa Shorin Ryu Kyudokan: 



 though it is shown in slow motion.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 7, 2008)

newy085 said:


> I learnt the kata under Junior Lefevre, it was an amazing weekend seminar, and to see him perform it in person is something else. Here is a link to his site of him performing the kata.
> 
> http://www.jutsko.com/eng/Windowsmedia.asp?idVideo=471&idSubCat=102&idCat=17
> 
> This is definately one of the strongest performances of the kata I have seen.


 

Excellent performance, indeed.  His techniques are fast, but they also flow very smoothly from one to the next.  

The landing showed almost no "bouncing" at all.


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Oct 24, 2008)

twendkata71 said:


> I would imagine if Ohtsuka O'sensei had learned these kata it would have been from Konishi or Mabuni being around. They were a pretty tight group for a while, being the first karate practitioners in Japan in the early 20's.
> Konishi's style Shindo Jinen ryu(Ryobukai) is a combination of the Shotokan and Shito ryu schools. Both of which came from in part from Itosu type karate, (being that Mabuni and Funakoshi trained with Itsosu Anko). Its sad that commericalism has brought karate from an open exchange of knowledge between styles to the one style doctrine of the JKA,and other organizations in Japan.



I am very sure that the strongest influence will be Funakoshi sensei first, then Mabuni sensei. I agree with you, the most excellent candidate as the source of Otsuka's sensei's Unsu should be Mabuni sensei. Because one of his Kata is still in the Wado system (Rohai).


----------

